# Selling pricier bath & body items at markets & fairs



## CaliforniaSuds (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi there everyone!

I'm curious... Do any of you sell higher priced bath & body items at farmer's markets and craft fairs? Items in the $15-$25 range? My line of spa products retails for this and I would love to try some local markets but I'm not sure if it would be worth it. In my past experience (many years ago) customers at fairs tended to view it as a garage sale and expected very low prices for handmade goods.

However, my area of California has a lot of money floating around    both from locals and tourists, and turnout for markets is always excellent. I've seen a few vendors selling soap (usually $5 or $6 per bar) but very little in the bath & body department. I like that I wouldn't really have competition but I wonder if customers would be willing to spend more for spa products.

Thanks so much for all your input!

CaliforniaSuds :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 20, 2011)

Just choose your fairs/markets accordingly. I have been to some very snobby fairs at Catholic schools in very high end neignborhoods, sorority events, etc. There is a place for everything, it's just a matter of doing your research & finding it.


----------

